# fastest shipping



## Slowgrow (Feb 12, 2009)

what seedbanks ship to the u.s and are fastest and get the seeds without being confiscated?
i have heard dr. chronic has been having troubles


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

hemp depot dot com

took 3 weeks to get the order. part of that is cause you have to mail an international money order. they're out of canada and keep you posted if the package gets returned.


----------



## tchashow (Feb 13, 2009)

i ordered from attitude and it took me a week 2 get them including sat. and sun. fast shipping imo. and it was stealthy. im located in southern usa.

i recently placed order with dope-seeds on wednesday nite. i will post here wen i recieve them and if they are stealthy or not.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 13, 2009)

I order from marijuana-seeds.nl. They say it can take up to 30 days to receive seeds in US but it took less than 2 weeks both times I ordered. I use their stealth shipping, I can't remember if it comes standard or not but if you have to request it I recommend doing so.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 13, 2009)

i just ordered on the 2 of this month from attitude and got it in 6 days cant beat that in my book


----------



## Dillan (Feb 13, 2009)

I've gotten shipments recently from attitude and dr chronic north east us both where here 6 days from ordering .


----------



## tchashow (Feb 19, 2009)

just got my seeds from dope-seeds. 10 lowryder ak47 and 10 lowryder ak47x blueberry. pretty stealthy packaging. not as good as attitude but they got here and they look great. i wlll follow up with germination rates.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2009)

I ordered from Attitude on Feb 12 and received today Feb 19--and I live in a little podunk town in the mountains.  This is the fastest I have received seeds.


----------



## 225smokestack (Feb 20, 2009)

ordered from ms.nl 8 buisiness days ago, and got them today... very happy so far.  seeds look good, hope its what they say they are!


----------



## Metro (Feb 20, 2009)

Seedbanks are not postal carriers. They need to get the seeds in the post asap but after that, it's the post that handles your package.

I've recieved seeds from UK in 4 days to the midwest US. It has also taken weeks to get the same order from the same Co.

I don't understand why people blame the seedbank for slow arrival times.


----------



## Slowgrow (Mar 4, 2009)

so attitude is the way to go it sounds like what is the website?


----------



## Moto-Man (Mar 4, 2009)

Slowgrow said:
			
		

> so attitude is the way to go it sounds like what is the website?



I just noticed this forum!   

I posted something to Indoor Growing about my experiences yesterday:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38847

Cheers,


----------

